# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الفنون الشعرية  في العصر العصر الاموي - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*      الفنون الشعرية في العصر الاموي*

*                                 بقلم فالح الحجية الكيلاني*


*             انه لمن الطبيعي ان تتوسع وتزداد  الفنون الشعرية في هذا العصر بعد الانكماش الذي لحقها في العصرالذي قبله فقد طرق الشعراء في هذا العصر ابوابا كثيرة في الشعر منها ماكانت في الجاهلية والاسلام فوسعوها  واكثروا فيها ومنها ماهو محدث وجديد ابتكروه تبعا لظروف الحياة وسعتها  ومتطلباتها   ومنها ماكان له اثر في الجاهلية والاسلامي فاضا فوا فيه حتى جعلوه غرضا مستقلا قائما بذاته* 
* لذا  نقول انقسمت الفنون الشعرية الى قديم وجديد*

*الفنون الشعرية القديمة*

*---------------------------*

*      هناك بعض الاغراض الشعرية التي  توسع الشعراء فيها ومنها ما بقي على حاله  او زاده توسع قليل ومن*
* هذه الاغراض\* 


*1\  المدح*
*    من الفنون الشعرية التي  توسعت كثيرا في هذا العصر هو المدح فقد بالغ الشعراء في المديح متاثرين بالتيارات السياسية  والتحزب و التعصب القبلي او الطمع والتكسب في الشعر لدى بعض الشعراء وخاصة شعراء خاصة الخلفاء وامراء الولايات  الجديدة*
* والمديح  اما حزبيا   فيعبر عن عاطفةالشاعر بصدق اتجاه مايحمل من افكار ومفاهيم او قبليا  بان يدافع الشاعر عن عصبيته وقبيلته  وفي كل  تنبع العاطفة فيه صادقة  تعبر عما* 
*في نفس الشالعر اتجاه الممدوح* 
*   من  ذلك قول الشاعر الكميت الاسدي  في مدح بني هاشم  يقول*

*    بني هاشم رهط النبي  فانني*
*                                بهم ولهم ارضى  مرارا واغضب*
* فمالي الا  ال احمد شيعة*
*                              ومالي  الا  مذهب   الحق   مذهب*

*  او كان مدح عن طمع  وتكسب فيكون الكذب والمخاتلة الشعرية واضحة وغير معبر  عن عاطفة صادقة خالصة ويكون التكلف ظاهرا فيه  ومنه قول الفرزدق للخليفة  عبد الملك بن مروان*

* ارى الثقلين الجن والانس اصبحا*
*                                       يمدان   اعناقا  اليك   تقرب*

* وما منهما الا  يرجى   كرامة*
*                                  بكفيك او يخشى العقاب  فيهرب*

* وما دون كفيك انتهاء لراغب*
*                                 ولا  لمناه    من  ورائك    مذهب*

*2-**-**الفخر*

*---------*
*     توسعت فنون شعر الفخر في هذا العصر كثيرا  لوجود التحزب واشتداء  المنافسة بين الاحزاب من جهة وبين التعصب القبلي  ايضا  فتفاخر الشعراء كل بقبيلته اوحزبه  او مذهبه  كما  تفاخروا  في الشجاعة والكرم وكثرة الاموال والاولاد   ويتميز الفخر هذه المرة بطابعه الاجتماعي  الجماعي  وسلوكه جماعية الفخر وابتعاده عن الفردية ومن الشعراء الذين لمعوا في هذا الفن واشتهروا الفرزدق وقيس الرقيات ولنقرا قول قيس بن الرقيات في  الفخر في اهل الكنانة \*

* خلق من بني كنانة حولي * 

*                               بفلسطين يسرعون الركوبا*

*من رجال  تفنى الرجال وخيل*
*                              رجم  بالقنا   تسد  ا لغيوبا* 

* وان قوم الفتى هم الكنز  في* 
*                             دنياه والحال تسرع التقليبا*

*الهجاء*



*      والهجاء  ايضا فن توسع كثيرا في هذا العصر وقد تشعب  عدة شعب  او فن ترفد الى روافد اخرى  فكان الهجاء السياسي والهجاء المذهبي و الهجاءالفرقي الطائفي كقول الاخطل في هجاء الانصار \*

* ذهبت قريش بالمكارم والعلى*
*                                  واللؤم  تحت عمائم الانصار*

* فذروا المعالي لستموا من اهلها*
*                                   وخذوا مساحيكم بني النجار*

*      ومنه الصراع القبلي الذي ادى الى انقسام العرب الى يمانية ومضرية وفيه يقول  الشاعر الطرماح بن الحكيم في* 
*هجاء بني تميم*

* تميم بطرق اللؤم  اهدى من القطا*
*                                     ولو سلكت سبل المكارم ضلت*

*ولو ان برغوثا على ظهر  نملة * 
*                                     يكر على   صفي   تميم   لولت*


* ومنه الهجاء الفردي الذي  يظهر العداء الشخصي للشاعر اوالمنافسة بينهم*
* وقد ظهر لدى فحول الشعراء مثل الفرزدق وجرير و الاخطل ويمتميز بتجاوزه حدود الهجاء التي كانت معروفه من قبل وربما تجاوز الاداب  حيث يهجو الشاعر باقذع  الكلمات واخسها   مما لم تالفه العرب من قبل . من ذلك  هجاء جرير للاخطل يعيب عليه نصرانيته\*

*  ما كان يرضى رسول الله دينهم*
*                                       والطيبان  ابو  بكر  ولا عمر*

* جاء الرسول بدين الحق فانتكثوا*
*                                    وهل يضير رسول الله ان كفروا         * 


*1-* *الرثاء*
*    بقي الرثاء على ماهو عليه في الجاهلية والاسلام  غير موسع الا انه  ظهر فيه  فن جديد  هو رثاء الخلفاء والامراء والقادة واؤلي الشان  ولم يكن صادق العاطفة بل في اكثر الاحيان كان تقليديا طمعا في التكسب والمال  وبعضه  ذو عاطفة فياضة  عندما يكون المرثي ذا علاقة بالشاعر  وتحس بحراة نفسه المتاثرة او المحزونة على فقد المرثي  واشهر شعراء الرثاء هم  الاخطل وجرير وليلى الاخيلية  التي تقول في  رثاء  صاحبها المتوفي* 

*  لعمرك ما الموت عار على الفتي*
*                    اذا لم تصبه في الحياة المعاير*

* وما احد حي  وان عاش  سالما*
*              باخلد   ممن  غيبته         المقابر*


*       ------------------------------*



*2-* *الوصف-*

*          الوصف انكمش في هذا العصر بالرغم من حدوث تطور كبير في كل مجالات الحياة فقد ظل الشاعر الاموي يصف ما وصفه شعراء الجاهلية مثل وصف الناقة والضعن والاطلال ومجالس الخمر  ومن الشعراء الذين اشتهروا بالوصف الشاعر ذو الرمة  والشاعر الاخطل  يقول الاخطل في وصف الخمرة*

* فصبوا عقارا  في اناء كانها*
*                           اذا لمحوها     جذوة  تتاكل*

* تدب  د بيبا في العظام كانه*
*                          دبيب نمال  من نقى يتهيل*

*     -----------------------------------------------*



*ب – االاغراض الجديدة*
*   --------------------*
* هي الاغراض المبتكرة او التي توسع فيها الشعراءالامويون  بحيث اصبحت اغراضا جديد ة او فنونا حديثة منها مايلي \*


*1-* *الغز ل*


*      الغزل فن من الفنون الشعرية القديمة قدم الشعر و فيه تعبير عن عاطفة الشاعرالشخصية وما يعتمل في نفسه من هواجس ولواعج  يبثها لحبيبتها اوعشيرته   كا ن معروفا في الجاهلية الا انه انكمش في صدر الاسلام وبعث من جديد في العصر الاموي  بصورة واسعة  حتى ان بعض الشعراء لم يكن لهم شعرا الا في الغزل وهم عشاق العرب وقد وجد فيه ثلاثة اتجاهات واسعة ومختلفة احدها عن الاخر تبعا لطبيعة ونفسية الشاعر  ومكانته*
* وشاعريته \*


*الغزل العذري \*

*       شاع هذا النوع من الغزل بين قبائل بني عذرة التي تقطن في نجد و قرى الحجاز   منها اشتقت تسميته*
*     يتميز الشعرالعذري  بانه شعر يروي  قصص الحب الصريحة  والصحيحة شعر الحب العفيف  المحتشم البعيد عن التبذل والتفسخ الخلقي ويطلق عليه الغزل البدوي ايضا    ومن اهم من اشتهر به من الشعراء  جميل بثينة وكثير عزة وعبد الله بن الدمينة وغيرهم من الشعراء يقول الشاعر جميل بثينة او جميل بن عبد الله العذري في حبه لبثينة حبيبته\*

* واني لاءرضى من بثينة بالذي*
*                                    لو ابصره الواشي لقرت بلابله*

* بلاه بان لا استطيع و بالمنى*
*                                  وبالامل  المرجو   قد  خاب امله*

* وبالنظرة العجلى وبالحول تنقضي*
*                                   واواخره   لا   تلتقي   واوائله*

*                     ----------------------------------*





*الغزل الحضري*
*-------------------*
*       ذاع الغزل الحضري في الحجاز خاصة في المدن الكبرى         الثلاث مكة والمدينة والطائف لتوفر  اسباب المعيشة  المترفة واستتباب الامن وكثرة الاموال والترف الاجتماعي * 
*   وهذا الحب حب مبني على المادة  الجسدية واللذة الجنسية  وقد وصف الشعراء المراة بعبارات جريئة في هذا العصر بشكل لامثيل له في عصر صدر الاسلام  وقد توسع هذا الغزل  ليشكل مدرسة بذاته   ويمثل حياة العبث والمجون واللهو والفسوق ويتميز بالاعتماد على الحادثة لذلك كثر فيه القصص الغرامية والمغامرات في طلب النساء والتعرض لهن  ويعتمد ايضا في بعض الاحيان على الحوار بين الشاعر  وحبيبته  ومن اهم شعراء هذا النوع من الغزل  عمر بن ابي ربيعة والاحوص والعرجي  ومن قول الشاعر عمر بن ابي ربيعة هذه الابيات \*

* فحييت  اذ  فاجاتها   فتولهت* 
*                              وكادت  بمكنون  التحية  تجهر*

* وقالت وقد عضت بالبنان فضحتني*
*                            وانت امرؤ ميسور امرك اعسر*

* فوالله ماادري اتعجيل  حاجة*
*                            سرت بك ام  قد نام من كنت تحذر*

* فقلت لها  بل  قادني الشوق والهوى*
*                             الايك وما نفس من الناس  تشعر*

*           ------------------------------*

*الغزل التقليدي\*
*------------* 
* هي ابيات في الحب والغزل يفتتح الشاعر فيها قصيدته وسمي تقليديا لاءنه استمرار لغزل الجاهليين  وصدر الاسلام  وفيه يتغزل  الشاعر بمن يحب  وفي اكثر الاحيان يذكر اسما لحبيبته ويذكر ساعات اللقاء وايام  الجفاء والم الحب ولوعة الهوى والفراق كسياق عمل او افتاح قصيدته  ومن اهم الشعراء فيه فحول شعراء هذا العصر جريروالاخطل والفرزدق وغيرهم  ومما قاله جرير فيه وفي هذين البيتين يتمثل افضل ما قيل في شعر الغزل في الشعرالقديم او الحديث اذ لم يات  شاعر بمثلهما فيه  \*

*  ان العيون التي في طرفها حور*
*                              قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا*

* يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لاحراك به*
*                          وهن اضعف خلق الله انسانا*


*            -----------------------------------*


*2-* *الشعر السياسي –*
*-------------------*
*      نقصد بالشعر السياسي    الشعر  الذي قيل في الامور السياسية  ونظام الحكم سواءا كان مواليا للدولة والخلافة الاموية اومعارضا لها ومنها الاحزاب اوالحركات الاربع التي ظهرت في هذا العصر حيث شارك الشعر في الصراع العنيف الناشب بينها   وكان لكل فئة شعراؤها يناضلون عنها ويدافعون عن ارائهم  ومعتقدات فئاتهم ويتعصبون اليها وهي كما يلي\*



*  الحزب  الاموي*
*----------------*
* -  وتزعم هذا الحزب الخلفاء ورجال الدولة وتحزب معهم بعض القبائل العربية  كربيعة وكلب  وفكرة هذا الحزب او الفئة وهي الاكثر عددا  وانتشارا  ان قادته كسبوا الخلافة عن طريق الحرب   فلهم الحق فيها  وكذلك لهم نسب عريق  وماض مجيد  وهم من قبيلة قريش سيدة قبائل العرب * 
*        ولهذا الحزب شعراؤه  الذين دافعوا  عن الخلفاء الامويين  ومدحوهم كثيرا وتغنوا بفتوحاتهم وانتصاراتهم  وردوا على اعدائهم او المعارضين لهم  ومن الشعراء في هذا المجال الكثير نذكر منهم الاخطل و والفرزدق  والعرجي ومن قول  الاخطل في  مدح الخليفة عبد الملك يقول \*

* نفسي فداء امير المؤمنين اذا* 
*                       ابدى النواجد  يوما صارم  ذكر*

* الخائض الغرة الميمون  طائره*
*                     خليفة الله  يستسقى  به   المطر*

* من نبعة من قريش يعصبون بها*
*                   وما ان يوازي  باعلى نبتها الشجر*


* الحزب العلوي \*
*----------------------*
*        وهم اتباع الامام علي رضي الله عنه  ويرون الخلافة من حقه وفيه  ولاءولاده من بعده  وانه احق الناس بها  لقرابته من رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وزوج ابته  البتول  رضي الله عنهم جميعا  وعرف عن زعماء هذا الحزب التمسك بالدين   والعدالة ومحبتهم للال علي رضي الله عنه وكرههم الشديد للاموين وخلفائهم    ولهذا الحزب شعراؤه  منهم الكميت الاسدي  وقد قال في هجاء البيت الاموي  والخلافة الاموية   \*

*    فتلك ملوك السوء  قد طال ملكهم* 
*                                 فحتى  م حتى  العناء  المطول*

*    رضوا بعفال السوء  من امر دينهم*
*                               فقد ايتموا طورا  عداءا واثكلوا*

*     تحل دماء المسلمين  لديهم* 
*                           ويحرم    طلع   النخلة     المتهدل*


*                ---------------------------------*

*  الخوارج\*
*------------------*
*        وهم  من اتباع الامام علي  رضي الله عنه  الا انه خذلوه  وخرجوا عليه بعد موافقته  على التحكيم  بينه وبين معاوية – في قصة معروفة خارج نطاق هذا البحث – وينظرون ان الخلافة  المسلمين عامة   تعطى لمن تتوفر فيه شروط المسلم الصالح مهما كان  نسبه  او اصله  ومن شعراء هذه الفئة  الشاعر الطرماح والشاعر القطري بن الفجاءة  وغيرهم كثير* 
*  يقول الشاعر الطرماح \*

*      لقد شقيت شقاءا  لاانقطاع له* 
*                           اذ لم افز فوزة تنجي من النا ر*


*    النار لم ينج من  روعتها احد                                                                                                             * 
*                         الا المنيب  بقلب المخلص الشاري*

* او الذي  سبقت  من قبل مولده*
*                      له  السعادة   من    خلاقها  الباري*


*          ---------------------------------*


*الزبيريون\  * 
*--------------*

*                وهم اتباع عبد الله بن الزبير  الذي اقام امارته في مكة المكرمة وما حولها واتباع اخيه مصعب بن الزبير الذي اقام امارته في البصرة وحكما لعدة سنين  وقد ظهر هذا الحزب  بعد مخالفة ابني  الزبير عبد الله ومصعب  لمعاوية على وراثية الحكم  وتجمع حولهما الكثيرمن القبائل العربية التي تؤيد رايهما  وقد ظل هذا الحزب سريا باديء ذي بدء   في عهد معاويه واصبح جهريا في زمن ابنه يزيد  وان استقل عبد الله بن الزبير في الحجاز وجعل اخيه مصعب حاكما في بصرة العراق ودام حكمه عشر سنوات  ولم تكن لهذه الفئة مباديء معينة  غير  ان تكون الخلافة مطلقة ولا تكون في البيت الاموي فقط ومن اشهر شعراء الحزب الشاعر الكبير  عبد الله بن قيس الرقيات ومن شعره \* 

*   حبذا العيش حين قومي جميع*
*                                     لم تفرق امورها الاهواء*

*   ايها  المشتهي  فناء قريش*
*                                   بيد  الله   عمرها   والفناء*

*  انما مصعب  شهاب من الله*
*                                 تخلت عن    وجهه الظلماء*


*-------------------------------------*




*3-    * *النقائض\*
*------------------------*

*           النقائض   قصائد في غاية البلاغة والقوة تمتاز بطولها وتكاد تكون من شعر الهجاء ويدخلها المدح والفخر ايضا  يرد الشاعر فيها على خصمه الشاعر او خصومه من الشعراء الا انها تتميز في الاشتراك  في الوزن والقافية  والروي وان نقول انها متطورت من الهجاء الجاهلي وفي النقيضة يمدح الشاعر  قومه ونفسه بافتخار  ويفند مزاعم  خصمه الشاعر الاخر وقد خرجت بعض هذه القصائدعن  المالوف في الاصول والاداب   بما سنوضحه في مجاله  واهم شعراء هذا الفن الفرزدق والاخطل وجرير  الذي يقول  في* 
* الفرزدق  وامه \*

*     ولقد ولدت ام الفرزدق فاجرا*
*                                  فجاءت بوزار قصيرالقوادم*


*   هو الرجس يا اهل ا لمدينة فاحذروا* 
*                                   مداخل  رجس بالخبيثات عالم*


*        ---------------------------------*

*4-* *الخمريات*
*---------------*

*      غرض من اغراض الشعرالعربي  التي كانت معروفة في الجاهلية  الا ان الاسلام حرم الخمرة والقول فيها فامتنع شعراء صدر الاسلام من القول فيها وحتى ذكرها في اشعارهم وقصيدهم  ومن المفروض ان تهجر نهائيا طالما حرمها الاسلام  الا انها ظهرت في العصر الاموي مجددا  لقلة حدة الدولة اتجاه الدين  وانتشار اللهو  والترف  والمجون لدى بعض الشعراء من الشباب او من اديان اخرى بقيت  قائمة في زمن الدولة الاموية ومن اسباب  ظهورها التمازج الاجتماعي من الاعاجم من فرس وروم واقباط وغيرهم  في الدولة الاموية واتساع رقعتها  الجغرافية  ومن شعراء الخمرة الشاعر الفحل الاخطل  حيث ذكرها كثيرا وتغتى بها يقول \*

*       تفوح بماء  يشبه الطيب طيبه*
*                               اذا ما تعاطت  كاسها من يد  يد*

* تميت وتحي   بعد موت وموتها*
*                          لذيذ     ومحياها    الذ      واحمد*
*  واكتفي بهذا القدر من الموضوع  واعتذر عن الاطالة حيث ان الموضوع لا يوجز باقل من هذا وشكرا* 



*    فالح الحجية الكيلاني* 
*     موقع اسلام سيفلايزيشن*

----------

